# How many will fit?



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a 16 ft stock trailer with a center divider. A friend will be borrowing it to pick up some angus calves about 6 hours away (one way). He says they will be 400-500 pounds. How many do you think he can safely and humanely fit? They are a good price and he would like to buy a few extra to re sell.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I know some people who'd stuff them in there like sardines. I myself would probably put no more than two in each "stall" even if I had to make two trips.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Three forward/three aft, that would be my choice. I also have a 16 foot trailer, more than likely I'd leave the cut gate open....Topside


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

More if a weight limit issue then number if head. A short haul of 15 miles we get 9-10 of that size in our 16' bumper hitch. But that's over the rating for the trailer. At most 4 and 4. But due to distance I agree with topside. For a long run 6 is plenty. Use a lot of lime or sand to reduce slipping. Carry 2 spare tires and a heavy jack. Also fire extinguisher is cheap insurance too.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to see you posting again Bob, must be wintertime....


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

If it were just down the road I could crowd in 10. But a 6 hr drive, maybe 6 or 7, leaving the center gate open. Only 4 would allow too much movement, causing rough driving.


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I would put 6 if you close the divider and 7 if you don't have done that a few times


----------

